# Question for writers (professional and non-professional)



## GuardianRanger (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope this is is the write forum. I picked this forum because I thought I might reach out to the writers here.


I've been researching and studying a topic for almost seven years now. I've got a ton of notes, primary sources, etc, etc, etc. Now I'm getting ready to really start writing (non-fiction.)

What's the best way? Is there one? Is that a real subjective question? Write with pen and paper first, or just start on the computer?

I think the reason I've never really started is I've never been sure what to do "next."

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Jun 23, 2004)

I guess there aren't so many do's and don'ts in this line of work. The answer to your question is this: start writing in whatever way seems most stimulant to you.

You might for instance want to write for a long time every day. In that case, pen and paper is the answer, because using a Word Processor to write will tire your eyes to the point of exhaustion in only two or three days. If you think you write better on the computer, try that, by all means, but keep in mind not to exaggerate.

My own style of writing is this: First I have my characters ready and the plot somewhat straight in my mind. When I start writing I start playing the most suitable piece of music emotion-wise that I can find for that piece of writing. Do I want it heartbraking? I put the music from the Lord of the Rings. Do I want it sweet and wild? Celtic music. And so on. This, mind you, will somewhat distract your mind and therefore the writing will gain some atmosphere.

If you are a quiet worker, then I suggest you lock yourself up in your room and figure out how you want your book to start. Most writers find that once the book is started, the rest comes along easily.

I hope this helped. It all depends on you, on how you feel about writing. Good luck with your books!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jun 23, 2004)

It nearly always is different for each writer, and writing only fiction myself, I really can't say exactly _how_ you should start.

But some pointers that I can give are:

- write a outline, mainly everything you know. Then concentrate on the things that you want to tell the most, the main things that you find essential to your paper/book

- Concdence the outline to those things only.

- Write a quick first draft of it to see how it forms together, take a look at what else is required or isn't, maybe you need to change something or add something more.

- Write a second draft that'll be pretty much the final that you'll do, and see if there still is anything that you want to add or take out now with the new stuff in it.

- Start writing the final paper.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Kelonus (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. A writer writes the way he/she feels. Now, if you really want to start writing a story and want it done as fast as can be, then you should start typing. Things to put into the story will appear in the mind as you type though not at in one shot. You also want to make sure your grammar and everything that comes with typing a story is good. Typing first is good, because you on you way, but the flaw is that not giving much thought about the work and how you want to go about it can be a problem. Now writing on paper with pencil preferably is what gets you started on thinking about how to go about you story. You don't have to worry about it being the final paper, but a draft. The flaw is that it takes longer for the final work to be done, but it's also a good thing that your taking your time to work on what you are putting an effort to in creating what your desire is to be a good, great and magnificant piece.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 23, 2004)

GuardianRanger said:


> I hope this is is the write forum. I picked this forum because I thought I might reach out to the writers here...I'm getting ready to really start writing (non-fiction.)...What's the best way? Is there one? Is that a real subjective question? Write with pen and paper first, or just start on the computer?...



First, just sit there. Think about all the subjects you've written about. Are any of them large enough to form a complete chapter? If so, where would it belong in relation to the other subjects?

Sooner or later, it will all gel into a preliminary table of contents. Just start with that for now.

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, don't wait for inspiration. Just write. Force yourself to when you feel you can't. Set a certain page per day goal, otherwise you may find yourself getting lost.

Anyway, the most obvious way to start is to organize the notes.

Does your book have a point to prove? If so what's the most logical way to prove it? The clearest way to present the knowledge? What information prooves which point? 

Divide your notes into sections. 

I've only done this with papers that normally have a length limit, so are normally restricted to three or four points. In that case you normally put them from least to most dramatic. I don't think a book does it the same way. 

Start reading within your genre to pick up on how others do it. It's good to figure out the most common format.


----------

